# Need Advice on Glue & Paint for Wood/Plastic kit



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi! I just bought a kit to assemble a movie theater screen and ticket stand (N Scale) from Blair Line. For painting, it suggests a light coat of gray primer to prevent wood parts from warping. It also suggests keeping the styrene plastic from being damaged by solvent-based paint. It also mentions use of gap-filling CA (Superglue) to do the attachments.

Can anyone recommend both a primer paint and type of paint for the final coat? Same question on the CA---can anyone recommend a product? This is my first kit, so I'm completely ignorant of what works best.

Finally...paint all parts before assembly?

Thanks for your help,


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

I'll defer to others for tips on painting styrene and small wood.

For CA, a common choice is ZAP ... pink is thin for tight joints, green is thicker for joints with some gap. You might want to pick up a ZAP "Kicker", too ... spray that on after the glue for a very quick set once you have the pieces positioned.

Don't glue your fingers together!  (Actually, that's almost inevitable with CA ... do be careful.)

http://www.zapglue.com/ ... available at any hobby store.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, Teej! I'll wait till somebody gives me some good advice on paint and then chase it all down at the LHS.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Go to H.D. or Lowes or such and pick up a can of primer just plain old generic primer will work great, I would pre prime all pieces before assembly that way there is no exposed wood to openly adsorb moisture. When the wood swells it will break the bond on to the plastic, if you prime it will greatly reduce that potential! Also pick up a spray can or two of the final base color then brush on any details after final coat the cover entire project with Valspar or Minwax matte or flat spray to seal it all up!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Reck,

If any of the wood parts are balsa, you could brush on a coat or two of "sanding sealer", available at LHS. Balsa is very light with very absorbant grain. The sanding sealer essentially seals up the grain holes, for a much improved paint finish.

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you both! I believe I have plenty of sealer at home: I'll see if I have the rest and if not, go shopping. I appreciate all the advice!


----------

